
Timezones, and Worse, Daylight Saving Time - Tree1993
https://yihui.name/en/2018/03/timezones-dst/
======
Piskvorrr
So, you'd like to have an universal time, coordinated? Excellent, use UTC.

(As for DST, I agree that it's actively harmful, eating at least man-years of
effort per year.)

------
DanAndersen
Obligatory responses:

[https://qntm.org/abolish](https://qntm.org/abolish) ("So You Want To Abolish
Time Zones")

[https://qntm.org/calendar](https://qntm.org/calendar) ("You advocate a
________ approach to calendar reform")

